# What a choice to have to make!



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 26, 2009)

Today when we were out and about, I found out about a craft sale that is still looking for venders. The sale is next weekend in a small town on a main highway. Most craft sales here want to much money for me to even think about. But, with this being in a small town, maybe? I took down the info to call tomorrow. 

Problem? It also happens to be the weekend my chicks (if they make it ) are due to hatch! 

What a delema!


----------



## Thewife (Apr 26, 2009)

Won't the chicks be fine if your not around to fuss over them while they hatch?
(yea, I know that one!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 26, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Won't the chicks be fine if your not around to fuss over them while they hatch?
> (yea, I know that one!)


I like watching them hatch!


----------



## Thewife (Apr 26, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!

I promised Hubby I would not set up the incubator this year! 
We won't tell him I have a polish hen setting!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 26, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Imissmygirls (Apr 26, 2009)

Setting a hen is not the same as an incubator. The hen does all the work. 
Wasn't that the polish hen that disappeared the other week and you all assumed that a varmint got it?


----------



## Thewife (Apr 26, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> Setting a hen is not the same as an incubator. The hen does all the work.
> Wasn't that the polish hen that disappeared the other week and you all assumed that a varmint got it?


He would not know if a hen disappeared or a new one just happened to show up, but he does notice chicks!
The fast talking is gonna have to start when he realizes this hen is IN the hen house! These eggs should have been collected, not hatched!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 27, 2009)

kitty i think youll stay home an watch the bator.im immuned to chick fever


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 27, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty i think youll stay home an watch the bator.im immuned to chick fever


I probably will. It's going to be hard to work on more inventory to take with with DH home. Plus the expense of the table/booth.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 27, 2009)

i know peanut is enjoy DF being at home.so she can follow him around all day.


----------

